# Let The Countdown BEGIN!!!!!!!



## agent A (Jan 2, 2013)

so lady gaga is coming to CT march third for the born this way ball

and i'm going! :clap: 

so i'm doing a countdown to the ball!!!  

currently there r 50 days until the ball!! can't wait!!!

i just gotta find someone to go with :lol: 

good thing im at school now!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 2, 2013)

my hubby will go with you! :tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Nows the time to make it known to that pretty young lady you've had your eye on but were afraid to talk to "Hi remember me I'm Alex, would you like to go see Lady Gaga with me, she's not as pretty as you but she's still awesome!" should work like a charm.  Don't forget to get her some flowers before the event, and oh yeah no bug talk at first.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 2, 2013)

And dont start screaming like a girl when Lady Bla Bla walks out on stage, It will not leave a good impression.


----------



## Digger (Jan 2, 2013)

Boy does Angel have that right ! NO bug talk !!


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 2, 2013)

And don't forget to buy her a t-shirt.


----------



## agent A (Jan 3, 2013)

49 days!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> And dont start screaming like a girl when Lady Bla Bla walks out on stage, It will not leave a good impression.


I see what you did there. :shifty:


----------



## Sticky (Jan 3, 2013)

What is the born this way ball?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 3, 2013)

That's what she's calling the tour, I guess. Anybody with a ton of money to waste is invited. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> That's what she's calling the tour, I guess. Anybody with a ton of money to waste is invited. :lol:


money is there to be spent  

48 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## sally (Jan 4, 2013)

Digger said:


> Boy does Angel have that right ! NO bug talk !!


yes no bug talk is right. people look at me like i am nuts when i start the"bug talk" i don't care though...


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 4, 2013)

"Gaga announced that the 'Born Brave Bus' will be open outside each of her upcoming U.S. concerts several hours before the concert and it will provide free, safe space for 13- to 25-year-olds to learn more about local resources on anti-bullying, suicide prevention, and mental health services."


----------



## sally (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh I changed my mind... Be yourself if people don't like it too bad


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> "Gaga announced that the 'Born Brave Bus' will be open outside each of her upcoming U.S. concerts several hours before the concert and it will provide free, safe space for 13- to 25-year-olds to learn more about local resources on anti-bullying, suicide prevention, and mental health services."


Will she be in it or just random peeps to hand out papers??


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 4, 2013)

agent A said:


> Will she be in it or just random peeps to hand out papers??


If she were in it, it would defeat the purpose because there'd be 100,000 people in it to fawn over her instead of getting anti-bullying advice.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 5, 2013)

She won't be in it.


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2013)

47 days!!


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 5, 2013)

Better start sewing up your meat dress for the show


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Better start sewing up your meat dress for the show


Im actually going as kermit


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 5, 2013)

Make sure and tell your date before the show.


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2013)

46 days!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2013)

45 days!!!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 7, 2013)

sally said:


> yes no bug talk is right. people look at me like i am nuts when i start the"bug talk" i don't care though...


people are forever telling me im gross. im interesting damn it!!!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 7, 2013)

agent A said:


> 45 days!!!


when the day finally comes.... have fun. and for sure be safe


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2013)

44 days


----------



## agent A (Jan 10, 2013)

42 days!!! cannot wait!!! it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## ismart (Jan 13, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jan 13, 2013)

40 days!!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 15, 2013)

38 days!!!

the anticipation is KILLING ME :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol miscounted originally

36 days till BTWB!!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 29, 2013)

33 dayz


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2013)

22? Days!!!  

I gotta get back on top of this countdown lol


----------



## jamurfjr (Feb 13, 2013)

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2013)

18 days but lady gaga had to postpone some upcoming concerts for medical reasons

i hope she gets better soon...


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 13, 2013)

agent A said:


> 18 days but lady gaga had to postpone some upcoming concerts for medical reasons
> 
> i hope she gets better soon...


I heard that yesterday, but I heard today that the whole thing is canceled and she needs surgery.Link https://littlemonsters.com/post/511c2006eb8114f40f0001e7


----------



## jamurfjr (Feb 13, 2013)

Read that the tour was canceled: http://music.yahoo.com/news/lady-gaga-cancels-rest-tour-due-injured-hip-013527613.html. Sorry man...


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Read that the tour was canceled: http://music.yahoo.com/news/lady-gaga-cancels-rest-tour-due-injured-hip-013527613.html. Sorry man...


darn  

i wonder when my mom will get her refund...


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if HBO filmed one of the previous concerts? I hope that they did!


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Does anyone know if HBO filmed one of the previous concerts? I hope that they did!


me too!! ig has tons of pics of it so...


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 13, 2013)

I wouldn't go to a lady gaga concert, I think that her a lot of other fans are weird and would creep me out. But I loved watching the monster ball on HBO. It was really well done and Lady Gaga is probably the best performer alive today.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 13, 2013)

She got to swanky and blew up her labrum, hate when that happens!

But really I feel bad for ya Alex, I know how much you were looking forward to this, you'll get another chance bud.


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I wouldn't go to a lady gaga concert, I think that her a lot of other fans are weird and would creep me out. But I loved watching the monster ball on HBO. It was really well done and Lady Gaga is probably the best performer alive today.


hey!! :lol: 



angelofdeathzz said:


> She got to swanky and blew up her labrum, hate when that happens!
> 
> But really I feel bad for ya Alex, I know how much you were looking forward to this, you'll get another chance bud.


oh yes me too  

idk how many more albums she'll make

she does a tour for each album

i hope this cancelation doesnt interfere with the artpop album, but i've heard some things abt that album that lead me to think BTW was her peak  &lt;_&lt; 

life's a


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 13, 2013)

What don't you like about artpop? Seems pretty cool from what I've heard. I'll definitely be getting the ipad app!


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> What don't you like about artpop? Seems pretty cool from what I've heard. I'll definitely be getting the ipad app!


some people were saying it's gonna be about drug use

either they r right or i listen too much to what ig monsters say...


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 13, 2013)

I doubt that Gaga would make an entire album about drug use. There has to be at least one illuminati inspired song  .


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I doubt that Gaga would make an entire album about drug use. There has to be at least one illuminati inspired song  .


ok  

idk why she can't just postpone the rest of her tour instead of calling it off completely

i'd be willing to wait 10 years to see her perform :lol: :wheelchair:


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 13, 2013)

Since she's been pretending that she didn't have the injury for all this time and was still performing, I bet that she'd come back to early and hurt herself seriously. &lt;3 's her fans too much.


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2013)

idk why but this kinda cheered me up :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 14, 2013)

agent A said:


> idk why but this kinda cheered me up :lol:


This always does it for me. :lol: 

http://youtu.be/9QtSyr6yW9U


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 14, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> This always does it for me. :lol:
> 
> http://youtu.be/9QtSyr6yW9U


Your- a- mean- one- Mr Grinch... :clown:


----------



## agent A (Feb 14, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> This always does it for me. :lol: http://youtu.be/9QtSyr6yW9U'&gt;http://youtu.be/9QtSyr6yW9U


Thats it

No gonatista for u!!! :devil:


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 14, 2013)

agent A said:


> Thats it No gonatista for u!!! :devil:


...and no Lady Gaga for you. I guess that's fair. :lol:


----------

